# Kyoga Flameback Pics.



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are some pics of my new flamebacks I just got a few days ago and the tank setup. They are all doing well, eating lots and they are not timid at all. Pardon the pic quality, my smart phone is the best camera I have lol.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

New fish are so exciting. Enjoy them and thank you for sharing your pics of them


----------



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

All are doing well. I have been feeding them frozen spirulina brine shrimp, frozen glassworms and spirulina flakes. No issues so far with aggression and they are not shy at all, which is good. From what I had read I was preparing for them to jump into hiding everytime I came into the room. Now to just wait for them to start breeding.


----------

